# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  OMG no more scrambled eggs!! Help!

## tjh1127

I need some good egg recipes because I swear to god if I eat one more plain scrambled egg I'm going shit a retarded chicken! I nned some flavor. And need to mask the flavor of the egg.

----------


## baseline_9

how do you cook your eggs, if you do them well they are lovley.

I eat scrambled eggs every day and they are fine

This is how i do them:

Use a heavy based large frying pan.

Crack your eggs into the pan

Break all the yolkes with a wooden spoon and mix the yolkes into the whites so you have a good mix (do this witht he wooden spoon, not a wisk

put the heat on as low as possible and keep the eggs moving untill they are cooked.

This will make the eggs really creamy and just delicious, remember propper scrambled eggs are soft and creamy not hard, so DONT OVER COOK THEM!

----------


## Bertuzzi

Hot Sauce and Pepper!! Adds great flavour and not Calories.

----------


## Nicotine

i buy dehydrated diced garlic and onion from a bulk food store......

add a little into the whites, only takes a min or 2 for them to soak up and rehydrate.

also, add in some diced green pepper, hot sauce  :Big Grin:

----------


## HeavyL

i usually mix in one tablespoon of olive oil, makes the texture much more enoyable

----------


## jbran23

My girl works at Chili's and she brings home their salsa a couple times a week. That Sh^t is amazing on scrambled eggs! Ive been making breakfast burritos lately. Scramble up some eggs with some diced up onions, tomatos, and green peppers. Add a little lowfat cheese and some salsa and BAM! thats some good sh^t!

----------


## bigslick7878

I was trying to find a decent protein to mix with the scrambled eggs, don't know what though.

I too eat them every day (I make mine with a slice of cheese mixed in for every 2 eggs) and could use a little change up or more protein!

----------


## matt77

I like eggs but they do get old quick with me too. A few things you can do to change it up is to pickle some or as I put in another post just cook a carton of eggs, blend with water and whey,chug it!

Another thing is to make some fried rice.

1/2 cup cooked brown rice
6-8 eggs or whites scrambled
Pam
1 tsp Oyster sauce
Soy sauce to taste

Heat up rice in a pamed pan, once hot add cooked eggs and stir, add oyster and soy sauce, stir it up good, keep stiring til hot, then serve. Watch your sodium!

You can also add meat to this and its pretty good.

----------


## joecrx

I add my boiled egg whites to half a can of low fAt baked beans and mash it all together. Great at breakfast or anytime for that matter. Usually add some hot sauce and/or a chopped up baked potato as well depending on which meal I am eating.

----------


## MrGreen

I agree with Matt77 in mixing the rice with the eggs.

I often make a "fried rice" with a lot of extra eggs to compensate for the taste. There is several liquid fried rice sauces that taste great with very little sodium. Add some shrimp or meat of your choice and you have something that taste great and loads of protein. I can get the name of the sauce I need and an actual recipe if needed.

----------


## sean_holland

Work some fat free cheese into those eggs, or hot sauce...or better yet Both!

Onions, or Peppers are a good addition as well.

----------


## xxxl83

Almost anything will work with scrambled eggs whatever you got leftover in the fridge man, veggies, chicken, beef, pork, rice, beans. even some seafood. get creative.

xxxl83

----------


## Cousinbutch

> Almost anything will work with scrambled eggs whatever you got leftover in the fridge man, veggies, chicken, beef, pork, rice, beans. even some seafood. get creative.
> 
> xxxl83


Leftover steak in eggs makes the eggs way less painful.

----------


## desizon

> I agree with Matt77 in mixing the rice with the eggs.
> 
> I often make a "fried rice" with a lot of extra eggs to compensate for the taste. There is several liquid fried rice sauces that taste great with very little sodium. Add some shrimp or meat of your choice and you have something that taste great and loads of protein. I can get the name of the sauce I need and an actual recipe if needed.


Yeppp. Chicken, onions, seasoning, eggs, rice ... mmmm so good. gotta fry it pretty hard on a high temp with a good amount of olive oil over your rice to give it that nice bite/texture.

----------


## warchild

i add feta cheese

----------


## P90

i tried adding oats to my eggs this morning and it wasn't that bad. Also adding in some herbs and spices can make a difference.

----------


## P90

oh and adding cottage cheese at the end is nice too.

----------


## Choncho

i recently started putting fat free cheese (45 cal) and low fat turkey ( 70 cal per 3 slices) plus one whole egg and 5 whites. Not to bad give it a try.

----------


## stack_it

I cook mine with break cheese steak when I do cook them. Usually I just put 6 eggs 3oz of water and a scoop of chocolate whey in my shaker cup then mix and drink. Tastes like cake mix.

----------


## janachen

Try this Recipe too:

* 2 ounces of butter
* 3 ounces of cheese
* 4 whites of eggs
* Salt and pepper 

Instructions

1. Whip the eggs slightly and stir in small pieces of the butter.
2. Add the cheese and seasoning and pour into a greased dish.
3. Bake in a hot oven to set and serve immediately.

----------


## Chris4

I make a pretty delicious scrambled egg. First i simmer a bunch of mushroom and onions in a skillet for about 10-15 minutes with a little olive oil. Add either a little parmesean or mozzarella cheese into the mix and let it get nice and melted in there. I then add a dash of old bay seasoning into the mix. Gives it a little spicy and salty kick. Scrambled up some eggs w/ a dash of skim milk in a bowl. Then when the mixture in the skillet looks good just add the eggs and keep stirring until they're all scrambled up. It's actually friggin delicious and i eat it every time i get tired of just plain scrambled eggs.

----------


## RaginCajun

add in some spinach to change it up a bit. and you could also add in some shrimp, crawfish, or whatever left over protein from the day before. here is a way that i do my eggs and oats. mix together 1/2 cup of oats, one egg white, one whole egg, 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder, and either blueberries/blackberries (can add your favorite protein to the mixture as well). cook like you would a pancake. i drizzle a tablespoon of local honey on top and voila, money!

----------


## Buddhabody

I cut up some turkey and put it in there. Also a peice of toasted wheat bread can break up the taste. I know what you mean, though eaten eggs everyday can be boring.

----------


## kalspic

base hit the nail on the head. the two things that make eggs suck is cooking to high a temp and to long. your going to want to cook them as fast as possible and with about medium heat. let the pan heat up a little first. be sure to take them off the heat before they are done. they over cook quickly so watch them. you could also drop an egg or two and add some lean ground turkey. i also found that switching from an omlette to scrambles eggs has made me stomach them better.

----------


## grumpee

Low fat mayo, pepper and hot sauce is how I have mine.

----------


## bodhot

put some eggs in a bowl mix it up and put what you like in it

like green peppers, onions, shredded cheese, some ham, and basically any cut up vegetable and what ever you like with eggs than just throw it in the microwave.

There you go you have a nice FAST breakfast.

----------


## BoxerTricks07

Why dont you try an omelette if you`ve had enough of scrambled.

Goes really well with pineapple cottage cheese

----------


## SexySweetheart

when I was on Atkins diet i felt the same way!!! lmao

try this: scramble eggs (any way you want, put what ever you want in) 
get slices of ham (good ham)
get muffin pan
put a slice of ham in each muffin hole
fill the ham lined holes with your egg mixture
throw some cheese on...any cheese or no cheese 
cook in oven 
yum

----------


## 1badcamaro

fry the egg, 1 morningstar veggie sausage, sprinkle of shredded cheese on a toasted english muffin....nice little sandwhich....i like tabasco or sriracha as a sauce

----------

